# side effects of domperidone



## roseselene (Aug 3, 2003)

Hi! I'm just wondering if anyone here has had any side effects taking domperidone. I've noticed that I get fairly light headed and cranky when I'm taking it,......but I know it can speed up food passage through your system, so I'm just wondering if this is more like low blood sugar from not getting enough nutrients from my meals.
Thoughts?
I didn't take it WITH a meal...but took it near the time that I ate....and I felt horrible for a while.
amy


----------



## Mama2Bug (Feb 18, 2005)

:


----------



## T a r a (Jan 31, 2005)

i've never had any problems or noticed any side effects


----------



## Soogie (Feb 7, 2002)

I had headaches when I first started taking it and a really dry mouth. It still makes me very thirsty but the headaches subsided within a week of taking it. The only thing I notice side effect wise, is if I take more than 80 mg/day, my hunger is insatiable. Stomach growling hunger. But at 80mg, I can eat normal and feel satisfied. Is it all in my head??? I don't know.

Make sure you are drinking enough water and are not dehydrated which can also cause headaches.

Susan


----------



## BarbieSmith (Mar 19, 2005)

I am using Dom because I would like to nurse my adopted girl (I have never been pregnant). I take 8 pills per day, and both times I started taking it I have had headaches - they were the "annoying" type, not the "migraine" type, so they were easy to deal with. Both times the headaches were gone within 1 week. I never had dry mouth, but I am always good about hydrating. I *have* gained a little bit of weight - I almost feel as though my stomach was emptying faster (and thus I was hungrier) but I was still getting all of the nutrients from the food; so be careful not to overeat!

All in all, I find Dom to be a great drug - very good at stimulating lactation, and I actually get fewer side effects from the Dom than from the Blessed Thistle and Fenugreek herbs (allergies).

Regards, Barbie


----------



## sweet tea (Jan 1, 2004)

I'm trying to relactate and just got my dom today in the mail. I took 20mg this am with food..and another 20 after lunch. I have been getting dizzy when I am first standing up....feels like low iron or something..like in the middle of my pregnancy i felt this way too, so I am taking a multivitamin just in case. I'll go ahead and have spinach for supper too, lol.
drinking mothers milk, and fenugreek tincture in my water as well...

so when does the milk come? I am thinking of taking another 2 pills later for a total of 60mg today


----------



## roseselene (Aug 3, 2003)

as far as when does the milk come...i didn't really notice any bold difference that I could say for sure was exactly when it started working. I just noticed an increase in my milk supply over a little bit of time.
I dont' know if its different for everyone though.
Amy


----------



## zen-ozz (Jan 8, 2004)

I have been taking Dom for about a week now and the main side effects that I have are stomach cramps. Nothing unbearable, but annoying. I noticed a difference in supply on the second day! I had to cut back from 30 mg 3 Xs day to 20 mg 3 Xs day because I became engorged.


----------



## earthchick (Sep 30, 2004)

I also noticed a difference in milk supply by about the second day. The only side effect I noticed was that I did have increased hunger, as someone above mentioned. In fact, I gained weight while on dom, but now that I am off it I am back to what I was weighing before starting it. It was worth that side effect for me.


----------



## mum2 4 (Feb 20, 2004)

When begining to use Domperidone, its a good idea to start slowly and work up to the 80mg max dose. This helps avoid the headaches.
Its also said to be most effective when taken 90 minutes after a meal.
Since it is a stomach settling medication, its logical that it will help digest your food more throughly so you may see some weight gain.
Drinking the recommended 3 quarts of liquids a day will help balance it all...


----------



## Psychmom (Apr 16, 2005)

I was losing a lot of weight after DS was born and then around week 6 started putting it back on. I realized that was right around the time that I started the Dom and thought that could be why. AS a matter of fact, not only am I NOT eating more since the weight started coming back on, I started exercising again at week 6 with the docs permission, but still am gaining. I've wondered if the weight gain was from the Dom and now after reading some of these posts (Earthchick) Im thinking it actually could be.
Has anyone else gained? Earth chick, you said you lost again after going off the medication? that is reassuring.

Anyone else think its causing weight gain? I initially lost 23 lbs and am back up 8 and it seems like Im still gaining.

I would feel reassured if this is the reason. All my nursing friends keep telling me the weight jsut drops right off. If its not the Dom, then why would it just stop?

Thanks everyone

Psy


----------



## sweet tea (Jan 1, 2004)

all i can say is thank goodness for these little pills! I was dried up, I would pump and not collect a drop of milk...for over a week..nothing, even while drinking tons of tea. Now taking dom for 3 days my milk is back!

I am so grateful. DH and I decided this is our last baby and I have been sobbing about him being weaned so young. I am so happy my milk is back, he still refuses to nurse, but I am ok with bottles of EBM for now. I increased my dose to 30mg 3x/day and its working for me, I have not had any more dizziness or other side effects, i think its too early to have any weight gain, but so far its not an issue.

I never thought i could re-lactate, but I vowed to try this for 2 weeks as my last resort before I gave up. I am so glad I did.







:


----------



## mommy_again (Apr 7, 2006)

Hello everyone,

I am excited about finding this group. Although I have seven adult children and 13...yes THIRTEEN beautiful grandchild to date, MY husband and I are adopting a brand new baby straight form the hospital. The baby is due November 22, 2006. The birth mother called me yesterday and told me she had the first ultra sound and heard the bay's heartbeat loud and clear.

I have decided to breastfeed our baby and my husband is very supportive of this decision. Since this is a family adoption, things are going very smoothly. I am also deciding on nursery furniture, diapers etc.. etc... I am so excited!!. My family is excited and calling with names and ideas everyday.

But now to my questions..

I had a partial hysterectomy 11 years ago after the birth of our youngest biological child. I still have my fallopian tubes. I get the " full and tender" sensation in both of my breasts every month. I even have secretions in both breast, sometimes more than at other times. Has anyone had any thing like this happen to them?

Would I need to take the Domperidom and the herbals or just the herbals and the pump. ?

I am just starting to read m=the information and want to be somewhat informed of my options before talking with my doctor.

Thank you for any help that any of you can give me

Be Blessed

mommy_again


----------



## MarcyC (Jul 4, 2005)

I've never had any side effects with dom - no cramps, headaches...nothing. I do seem to get hungrier more often and I have gained weight, but a weight gain is worth it to be able to nurse imo.

mommy_again - congratulations on the adoption! You'll find tons of resources here for adoptive BF'ing. I think it's great that you're going to do that for the babe. You should look into getting a lact-aid system or SNS system. I use one since I have low milk supply, but they are mainly for adoptive breastfeeding. The SNS is made by medela (www.medela.com) and the lact-aid info is at www.lact-aid.com.


----------



## twins10705 (Feb 10, 2006)

I had heart palpitation, fatigue, agitation, headaches, and worsened PPD episodes -- too much for me, but no where near as bad as Reglan!


----------



## Baby Makes 4 (Feb 18, 2005)

For the first week or two I had some dizziness and I was a little irritable but now I'm taking 60 mg a day with no side effects.


----------



## zen-ozz (Jan 8, 2004)

Congrats on the adoption! What a wonderful time of life to welcome a new baby.

I ended up taking Dom for more than a year with very few side effects in the long run. I stopped taking it when DS was 16 mos old. He was pretty insistent that he wanted to nurse, so he worked through the supply dip and mananged to keep me lactating! I am now pregnant with #4!


----------



## m9m9m9 (Jun 13, 2005)

I took it for about 6 weeks and the side effect I remember the most is having to go to the bathroom way more often the normal. I know that makes sense since the point of the drug is to move food out of the stomach but for me it was too much. Probably TMI - but I remember being in the bathroom 6 times between 8am and 12pm! I ended up cutting back the dose and it helped somewhat.


----------

